# Is this a Wolfdog hybrid?



## RFeather (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello all. Someone says that this dog is 50% Iberian Wolf and 50% German Shepherd working line. Does he looks like a hybrid? Opinions? The pictures were posted / taken in the late summer, he is around 8 months old in there. 

I am interested in Wolfdogs. But I want to learn more about dogs having a Wolfy appearance and the amount of Wolf content. I have read that there are alot of people selling Wolfdogs without actually having any Wolf content. For example Husky and German Sepherd crosses, or malamute crosses, etc. How can you tell if a dog is a hybrid? 

Thx


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

This might help: http://wolfdogbasics.com/Id-brochure.PDF

I think some of the wolfdog-knowledgeable posters here have good ID charts, too.


----------



## RFeather (Feb 24, 2013)

Crantastic said:


> This might help: http://wolfdogbasics.com/Id-brochure.PDF
> 
> I think some of the wolfdog-knowledgeable posters here have good ID charts, too.


Thanks! Thats a very informative brochure.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Knowing the look of Iberian wolves, I am not in a position to doubt it.

We have a couple wolfdog owners here who will hopefully step in.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks very Czech Wolfdog like. I know that breed was created by Carpathian wolves x Working line German Shepherds.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

It is a beautiful animal. I for one would not be calling this dog a hybrid for this reason

Rabies vaccination for wolf hybrids is yet another difficult issue. Although it is likely that current rabies vaccines are as efficacious in the hybrid as they are in the dog, Federal regulations require that any vaccine be tested in a species before it can be approved for use in that species. Due to the expense, no such testing has ever been done on either wolves or hybrids. Regardless, many hybrids have been vaccinated with canine rabies vaccine. Such vaccinations are not officially recommended or recognized, and in some States may even be illegal. Consequently, hybrids that have bitten someone are often treated differently than a dog would be. In many cases the hybrid must be destroyed and the brain examined, regardless of whether or not it was vaccinated for rabies. http://www.nal.usda.gov/awic/newsletters/v5n4/5n4wille.htm

You can read here more reasons of why I would hesitate to call any animal that looks sort of wolf to call them that. Especially seeing that the dog is around other dogs running loose. http://www.nal.usda.gov/awic/newsletters/v5n4/5n4wille.htm

I would hate to think that if this dog did do anything and a report was made that the dog would be euthed and beheaded just for the sake of saying I own a wolf-dog.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Well... his coloring is kind of wolfy. And he has light eyes. Thats about all that I see that indicates wolfdog. His ears aren't set right, they are too large, and they aren't well furred enough. His body set is similar to that of a northern breed/maybe wolf/shepherd dog. His white markings are a bit stark for a higher content wolfdog.

If he were a wolfdog, I'd reckon he was a low content. The wolfdog community doesn't use percentages anymore, just content (low, medium, high). Wolfdog also technically aren't hybrids. So we all can just call them plain ole "wolfdogs".


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, Iberian wolves look different from timber wolves, so I wouldn't think you could use the same criteria to identify an Iberian wolf cross.

But, yeah, in the US rabies vaccinations are only legally recognized in cats, dogs, and ferrets. So I wouldn't be too quick to identify my dog as a wolf mix :/.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Willowy said:


> Well, Iberian wolves look different from timber wolves, so I wouldn't think you could use the same criteria to identify an Iberian wolf cross.


If we use this Iberian Wolf for reference, we will see some obvious differences. Especially in the face and ear set.








They certainly are pretty! The indicators for wolfdogs are pretty universal from what I know. Wolves of all kinds have the same basic stuff going on.

I'm not wolf or wolfdog expert so this is just me, with my little knowledge drawing a few conclusions.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Unless you know who the parents are, and their parents, and their parents....there's really no way to tell.
We are a rescue and have often been called upon to take in wolfdogs by the A/C since we have several years of experience with them. One thing I can tell you right now is most animlas called wolfdogs, or wolf hybrids, are NOT - they are simply dogs. Folks try to pass off their mutts as wolfdogs in order to make a good profit off the animals or simply to be known as the guy/gal who has wolf. 

As for those that are wolfdog mixes: It's near impossible to tell with some and obvious as heck with others. We had siblings that came from a west coast wolfdog breeder who relocated to Texas with his wolves, got sick and had them all taken in by a wolf sanctuary. Since the sanctuary was full they called and asked us take some of them. Two of them did look quite wolfy but one of the brothers looked nothing at all like a wolf. Yet they did have the same parents. Just as with any mix it's a crap-shoot as to what side they will take after in looks and personality.

Bottom line though - most "wolfdogs" are just dogs - no wolf. Those that are truly wolf are usually low content. Either way - you may want to keep that to yourself. Wolves, regardless of how low content they may be, are illegal in many communities. In the areas where they are legal they can still cause problems for you with A/C and your neighbors.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

RabbleFox said:


> If we use this Iberian Wolf for reference, we will see some obvious differences. Especially in the face and ear set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not saying the animal is or isn't a wolfdog, buuutttt that picture is one of many on Google and is one of the less common in the type. Iberian wolves are slender, thinly furred, the ears are large and thin. They look somewhat like Mexican wolves. Most of them do not look like the one in that photo


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

HollowHeaven said:


> Not saying the animal is or isn't a wolfdog, buuutttt that picture is one of many on Google and is one of the less common in the type. Iberian wolves are slender, thinly furred, the ears are large and thin. They look somewhat like Mexican wolves. Most of them do not look like the one in that photo


Ah. You've got me. Maybe someone with more wolf dog expertise will chime in. 

I still doubt that wolf content of most claimed "wolf dogs" because of the sheer amount if false breeders. *shrug* Anything is possible though. I can't really know unless I see the dog's pedigree. XD


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I think there is a very good chance. The yellow eyes are a dead ringer to me as well as the size of the paws.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm no expert by any means, though I have met two "for sure" Wolfdogs and the second they stepped through the door, it was VERY obvious.. not just in their look, but SO much in the way they moved (and just for the record, they were huge sweethearts, very friendly).

Anyway.. I think many many of the so-called Wolfdogs are just mixed breed dogs.. but this one that the OP has posted, I actually do think he looks quite "wolfy". Something about the way he's carrying himself maybe? I'd say wolfdog.


----------



## Emmett (Feb 9, 2013)

Definitely no expertise in this area, but from a layman's standpoint of all the "Is this a wolfdog..." threads that I've seen posted here this is the first one where I've thought, "Yeah, it could be."


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Beings you said he is the result of a pure wolf and a gsd and is 8 months old in the late summer then no, there is no way the animal is the result of a pure wolf. Pure wolves only have puppies in the spring time, no other time of the year. Arctics can have them in May but you are not going to see any pure blooded wolf born in the winter months. If he does has any he's a low at best. The ears are way to big and not well furred. Even a Iberian Wolves ears are not like that. Coloring is not right either the Iberian Wolves colors even though different then you're gray wolf they do still blend like they'res do, and this animals coat does not blend. Also a Iberian Wolf? Here in the US in a wd breeding program? I highly doubt it. 

I agree with Laureline that he looks to have Czech Wolfdog in him.

But if you want to know for fact if there is a slight amount of wolf in there then there is only one test out there that does check for wolf dna markers, its called the UC Davis test
http://www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/services/Wolf-DogHybrid.php


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Kayota said:


> I think there is a very good chance. The yellow eyes are a dead ringer to me as well as the size of the paws.


How are the yellow eyes a dead ringer?? Do you think a Weimaraner has wolf in it just because it has yellow eyes? There are plenty of pure blooded dog breeds out there that have yellow eyes, just because a animal has one does not mean wolf.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Because he has black based pigment... You rarely ever see black based dogs with yellow eyes. Weimaraners are blue or isabella. Please don't talk to me like I'm stupid. I'm not saying I'm right by any means but you don't have to act like that.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

I am not treating you like you're stupid. You are the one that said yellow eyes were a give away for wolf. Which they are not

Also Eumelanin is, by default, black pigment. All black areas on a dog are caused by cells producing eumelanin. However, there are genes which turn eumelanin into other colours blue (grey) being one of them, and there is black based pigment animals with yellow eyes, that does not mean wolf.

How many wolfdogs have you owned?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Here's another resource page that describes high-content wolfdogs, with photos! I found this one useful: http://texx-wolf-tails.webs.com/highcontentwolfdogs.htm


----------



## Deanno (Dec 21, 2013)

Sure does look like it. Can be very hard to tell. I wouldn't worry about it to much because it's a great looking dog, and as long as you love them doesn't really matter what the percentages are. Just an opinion.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

The problem is a lot of the northern breed dogs do look wolfy and sometimes people who are not so honest will play into those wolf-like features to get more money for the pups. 

red/white malamutes can look wolfy because most people are not used to seeing a malamute in that color and with their sometimes amber eyes it can look wolf especially in their older years. http://ts1.explicit.bing.net/th?id=H.4966168814486348&pid=1.7

Also, the agouti colored huskies can be mistaken for a wolfdog and some scrupulous owners will claim that the dog is a wolf mix. http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...907FDFE127905B1EC5657BB67B5E&selectedIndex=31

plus these breed also. http://mysmelly.com/content/dogs/dog-breeds-that-look-like-wolves.htm

Buyer beware with this breed more people will try to rip you off claiming they are breeding wolf -dogs when in fact all it is a skinny undernourished common dog breed. This is one breed of dog that the owners need to do their homework and do references if they truly want a wolf dog.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Gah, the Sarloos Wolfdog is goooorgeous.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Here is a poster that was made up of dogs that have no wolf blood in them what so ever.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Cindy23323 said:


> I am not treating you like you're stupid. You are the one that said yellow eyes were a give away for wolf. Which they are not
> 
> Also Eumelanin is, by default, black pigment. All black areas on a dog are caused by cells producing eumelanin. However, there are genes which turn eumelanin into other colours blue (grey) being one of them, and there is black based pigment animals with yellow eyes, that does not mean wolf.
> 
> How many wolfdogs have you owned?


None, I was just stating my opinion, I know it doesn't necessarily mean it's a wolf. You ARE talking to me like I'm stupid. I'm also well aware that blue dogs are a dilution of black. You are talking down to me. Please don't.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Kayota said:


> None, I was just stating my opinion, I know it doesn't necessarily mean it's a wolf. You ARE talking to me like I'm stupid. I'm also well aware that blue dogs are a dilution of black. You are talking down to me. Please don't.


I think you are taking what is being said wrong.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

To me it's coming off quite rude. "How many wolfdogs have you owned?" just sounds plain rude and snotty to me. And I never said that ALL dogs with yellow eyes are wolfdogs.

EDIT: As for the poster I can tell that all of those dogs are not wolfdogs... I guess the original post fooled me.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

But you said "You rarely ever see black based dogs with yellow eyes. Weimaraners are blue or Isabella" but now you're saying "I'm also well aware that blue dogs are a dilution of black." So you're basically contradicting yourself.

And no one ever said anything about all wolfdogs having yellow eyes. You stated that the yellow eyes were a give away that it was a wolfdog. I was trying to correct you that just because a animal has yellow eyes does not make it a wolfdog as there are plenty of pure blooded dogs out there that have yellow eyes also. That it is not just a wolfdog trait. I was not being rude what so ever just stating a fact, when I corrected you about the eyes. You were the one that flew off the handle being rude first with you're reply.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I know it's not just a wolfdog trait... I thought combined with those marking and the body language that it was likely but I never claimed to be an expert.

edit: and i'm not contradicting myself, almost all blue dogs have yellow eyes but i've never seen a black or black based dog with yellow eyes in person although i have seen a handful on the internet. but it's not particularly common.


----------



## zd91 (Dec 20, 2013)

this is some info about wolfdogs, it tells you some of the psychology behind them to prevent them becoming from becoming mischievous


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

zd91 said:


> this is some info about wolfdogs, it tells you some of the psychology behind them to prevent them becoming from becoming mischievous


Hu??


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

My own dog is often called a wolfdog because of her coloring. I spend more time trying to tell people she is not. At times, I think it would be a lot easier to pass her as one than to say she is not. I could have bred her and claimed she is a wolfdog but to me, she looks like just a dog.



her ears are too big and not furred inside. she has a white tip tail. her nail colors are white on most of her toes except for maybe 3 of them. Her belly has speckles on it. Her stop is too well-defined. Her prey drive is low and her escaping abilities are none. She free reins on 10 acres without a big secure fence. Other big factors her birthdate is in the summer and the pups in the litter were not born dark. 
This is her as a pup 


I just got lucky with a Malamute/shepherd that looks wild but is just a dog. I am thankful for that because I do not think I could handle a true wolfdog. This is her all time favorite thing to do. Play Queen of the snow mound









Now if Cindy could post her true wolfdogs you will see the difference.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Kayota said:


> To me it's coming off quite rude. "How many wolfdogs have you owned?" just sounds plain rude and snotty to me. And I never said that ALL dogs with yellow eyes are wolfdogs.
> 
> EDIT: As for the poster I can tell that all of those dogs are not wolfdogs... I guess the original post fooled me.


I thought it was quite condescending. I was like WTH when I read it lol


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I thought it was quite condescending. I was like WTH when I read it lol


Nah. It's just a touchy subject for wolfdog (and other exotic) owners. It's very, very important to know the content of your animals and to represent them properly. Some people are lead to believe that they own a high content wolf when it's really a huskyXGSD mix. When they get a real wd, they run into trouble with the extreme learning curve that a wd provides. 

Not to mention the law and all that. 

I'm inclined to be skeptical of all claimed wolfdogs until proven otherwise. Especially the mid-lower contents. I know for sure that the OP is not a high content or mid content. Low content at best (IMO). I'm also of the mind to say that if you don't know for sure, you don't call it a wolfdog. It's a dog mix until wolf markers are found using genetic testing. It's just really uncool to masquerade with your "wolfdog" and misrepresent an animal. It gives people the wrong impression a lot of times. Or you live in a state like Michigan where your "wolfdog" will be confiscated and killed.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Just as an aside, I wouldn't call yellow/amber eyes rare for non dilute dogs. It's actually really common in some breeds- like border collies.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

luv mi pets-- I had a dog like that too as a kid. He was from a border collie mix and a husky. He had wolf grey fur and bright blue eyes but there was no way in hell he was part wolf, lol! People offered us money for him frequently... And even with Faxon I had people who doubted me when I said she wasn't part coyote...


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> Just as an aside, I wouldn't call yellow/amber eyes rare for non dilute dogs. It's actually really common in some breeds- like border collies.


There's a border collie at work who comes to daycare regularly who has bright amber eyes. It's really pretty.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

lol what on earth is that dog wearing! I've always been partial to yellow eyed GSDs myself, undesirable as they may be.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> There's a border collie at work who comes to daycare regularly who has bright amber eyes. It's really pretty.


This dog... made my night. What it's wearing is hilarious.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Sample of one goofy black dog with yellow eyes....


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Kayota said:


> lol what on earth is that dog wearing! I've always been partial to yellow eyed GSDs myself, undesirable as they may be.


Haha, well at work we had a Halloween costume contest, most of the dogs brought their own, but for the ones who forgot their costumes, we dressed them up as veterinarians. hahaha they were all really cooperative.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I had a solid black GSD who everyone was convinced was a wolfdog lol just like they are convinced that Josefina is a coy dog ... Oh well ... If it makes them leave her alone xD


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

luv mi pets said:


> Now if Cindy could post her true wolfdogs you will see the difference.


----------



## TheOtherCorgi (Sep 18, 2013)

We visited my husband's grandma the other day at the nursing home in another town in another state. The nursing home faced the back of a junk yard that was guarded by two dogs. 

At least, at first I thought they were dogs. 

And then I observed them moving and loping and howling and they didn't move or sound like any dog I've ever seen. 

White and grey with yellow eyes, small ears, a looong muzzle...

And fierce. 

They howled to communicate with eachother, but also made other odd noises. 

It made me feel bad, because I felt that here were two animals that did not belong on the inside of a fence. I felt that they needed run to stretch those long legs and there just didn't seem to be enough room even though the junk yard was huge. 

I wanted to call someone, but I wouldn't have known where to start. It was inside city limits and I know those were wolves, if not very high content wolf mixes. That can't be legal.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

^Depending on the state, it could very well be legal.

True high contents are kind of expensive and I can't imagine someone using them as "guard" dogs for a junk yard. Also, true high contents/wolves are escape artists. Even a high fence isn't much of an obstacle for them.

Are you sure they weren't just wacky mixed breeds?

I wish you'd gotten a photo!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I know this might be offensive ... But I don't understand why anyone would want to own something that is HALF WILD. It seems like I would make a very confused animal and I personally don't agree with the creation of them.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Why would the animal be confused?

Is a half golden retriever, half border collie confused? Should I fetch? Should I herd? What is my purpose?

Wolfdogs aren't confused. Exotic animal ownership is generally frowned upon and your opinion isn't rare. I like exotics and do plan on owning a fox at some point and more recently coydogs have also caught my eye. If I am responsible, can provide adequate space and enrichment for an exotic, I don't see why I can't own one.

I personally wouldn't own a bully breed but those who do so responsibly and judiciously do not bother me.

Cindy, Selen and Loki are so beautiful! They really are stunning to see.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Having a mix of two breeds is very different from having a mix of two species. It's not even comparable


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Having a mix of two breeds is very different from having a mix of two species. It's not even comparable


Actually, dogs are a subspecies of wolves. Canis lupus ---> Canis lupus familiaris. Therefore of the same species. It's not that different, really.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

This also reminds me! Are mules confused?

Am I donkey? Am I a horse? What is my purpose?

Nope. They are not confused either. That's extra confusing because horses and donkeys aren't even the same species, yet their offspring remains unconfused.


----------



## Mikeincalgary (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm confused.........


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

RabbleFox said:


> Why would the animal be confused?
> 
> Is a half golden retriever, half border collie confused? Should I fetch? Should I herd? What is my purpose?
> 
> ...


Yep I have skunks, deer and foxes on my list of potential future endeavors. The deer more as a far future idea though.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Mikeincalgary said:


> I'm confused.........


Lol. Oops?

Kayota, Good to see another future exotics owner!!!!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Interesting thread


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks Cindy for the pictures. 

As you can see the difference. I would be a fool to claim that what I own is a wolf dog. 


As far as owning exotics. No way. Don't blame others for wanting them but for me not in the cards.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

This is why I stay silent in threads like these. I thought I knew the difference (and for some it is very easy to tell) but other it isn't and it's so cool to see the experts say how this beautiful animal the OP posted isn't a wolfdog (unless I skimmed through wrong). I thought it looked very much like two breeds: a wolf mix or a Saarloos Wolfhound. I can see Czech Wolfdog too. 

Anyway all these pictures of wolves are great looking and want to make me look at some more. They're my favorite wild animal!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

RabbleFox said:


> Lol. Oops?
> 
> Kayota, Good to see another future exotics owner!!!!


I really want a skunk after I'm settled in a decent job more than anything but they're illegal in well over half the states and have really weird restrictions in the others :\ it's so ridiculous, it's literally because they _can_ get rabies but so can any other animal so it makes no damn sense to me. In Georgia you can only have one if they aren't black but the majority in rescue are black and of course I'd like to get a rescue... It just blows my mind how people can misunderstand such a wonderful and fairly well domesticated creature. I mean they've been being domesticated for years, they even have skunk shows for god's sakes.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I know this might be offensive ... But I don't understand why anyone would want to own something that is HALF WILD. It seems like I would make a very confused animal and I personally don't agree with the creation of them.


I think RabbleFox covered the confused part well.
But as to half wild part. These are not animals that were taken from the wild, the full wolves in the line were not taken from the wild either, these animals lines have been in captivity for many many generations.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

TheOtherCorgi said:


> We visited my husband's grandma the other day at the nursing home in another town in another state. The nursing home faced the back of a junk yard that was guarded by two dogs.
> 
> At least, at first I thought they were dogs.
> 
> ...


What state was that in, there is some states where they are totally illegal, but then there is other states that they are legal in. Heck some states say if they have 2% of dog in them then they consider them a dog. Other states do have some rulings on % and/or if they can be kept in the city limits.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I wouldn't mind a skunk as long as they are ... uh ... "de-skunked" ha ha.

Maybe "confused" wasn't the right word, perhaps "conflicted" might be more fitting (though still not a perfect word) I don't own mules because they are harder to own then either donkeys or horses because they have traits of both. it is neither a donkey or a horse, so their behavior could be either donkey like or horse like at any given moment ... I guess that is the "hybrid vigor" that everyone talks about xD. 

also donkeys and horses although different species, are still both domesticated animals, a more fitting comparison would be a "zorse" (a zebra / horse hybrid) which is also something I frown upon ... why would someone want to own a half wild animal? because its exotic and different? I don't know ... but to me there are plenty of domestic animals who "look" exotic and different enough to be unique.

Genetically, wolves, coyotes, foxes etc ... might be similar, but character wise and behaviorally they couldn't be more different. remember over ten thousand years separates wolves and dogs. It's like saying zebras and domestic horses are the same because they are both members of the same family, genetically, yes they are but once again, behaviorally and character wise they are very very different.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

People who want exotics... Be it wolfdogs, coydogs, zorses, or something full blooded (coyote, fox, skunk, etc.) want it for the same reason that you would want a certain breed of dog. I like huskies because of their energy and the challenge of them. I want a fox/Coydog because I like their energy and the challenge they provide. Exotics aren't for everyone. They are expensive to house and raise but they love you just as a dog does. I choose smaller exotic mammals because I like to interact with my pets. People who own big cats, bears, and other large exotics know they can't be as one-on-one with their pets. 

My friend has a fox who absolutely loves her. She has raised him from a kit. He adoressss her. It's a very special bond and most foxes do not do well being rehomed. They are one person (or one family) animals and treasure their people.

If you can provide the space and enrichment that an exotic needs, I see no issue with owning one. A lot of people don't get the appeal but I don't see the appeal of owning a pug, a chihuahua, a pitbull, or great dane. I don't like hamsters or birds and can't figure why people like them either. XD


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Reminds me of the Tamaskan that comes into the clinic....https://www.google.com/search?q=tam...6YLwDg&ved=0CCkQsAQ&biw=1600&bih=805#imgdii=_ very cool dog!


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Tamaskans are really pretty! I prefer my wolfy dogs to have more blended type markings though.  My favorite wolfdog/wolfdog look-a-like breed in development is the Alaskan Noble Companion Dog. So much want. 





This is a video of Yarrow, a very handsome male ANCD. He is smart as a whip and oh so fluffy!

ANCD do have a little wolf content though and they look so wolfy that they might be confiscated by the state of Michigan. No wolfdogs allowed here.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Most exotics are not pulled from the mom from the wilds of the woods. They are in a sort domesticated because usually they have been born and bred in captivity for several generations. One of things that a owner should consider and check out prior to obtaining such a pet is the legality of the pet and that a veterinarian is near by for emergencies. Some vets will not work on such exotics because of license issues and lack of training in that field. Plus some exotics like monkeys carry diseases that humans can get and the vet does not want to expose their staff or other clients to these diseases. 

My reasons are the smell exotics just have naturally make me feel sick. Plus after working on the true wild ones and see all the parasites that live on them, just can't get that out of my mind.

As far as mules go. True trail riders love these creatures for their sturdy feet over rough terrain. If it comes gaited all the better mount for an all day adventure on the back of a horse.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

What a handsome boy!!!


----------



## TheOtherCorgi (Sep 18, 2013)

Well...

I'm a student of structure and movement when it comes to dogs. Given, I'm not an expert on the matter, but I've read several books and studied skeletons, angulation, and the attachment of muscles and how they work when a dog is moving because I really enjoy learning that stuff. 

I am really good at telling what good movement is and why it's good and how it's related to the structure of the animal. 

Excellent foot timing is something that's really hard to come by in dogs and it can really affect how alot of people view good movment. Same with structure versus reach and drive. 

And I've seen alot of good moving dogs in my time, and in fact the sire of my puppy is one of the best movers in cardigans I've come across. 

So, when I say that these animals didn't move like dogs, I say that with years of studying and learning and experience in my back ground. 

There's a huge difference between the flying trot that most people consider really good movement in dogs and a smooth lope that made these dogs look like they'd been poured from a bottle. 

And they just did not look like dogs. Small ears. Really long muzzle. Not much of a stop. They weren't long coated, but they had *alot* of fur and their ruffs were thick. 

Yellow eyes. 

Huge paws. 

A rangy look about them. 

I can't say if they were wolves, wolf mixes or some kind of other thing, but these were not domesticated dogs.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Speaking of yellow eyes in dogs... My grandpa's dog, Daisy.


pretty by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


DSC_1148 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Kayota said:


> I really want a skunk after I'm settled in a decent job more than anything but they're illegal in well over half the states and have really weird restrictions in the others :\ it's so ridiculous, it's literally because they _can_ get rabies but so can any other animal so it makes no damn sense to me. In Georgia you can only have one if they aren't black but the majority in rescue are black and of course I'd like to get a rescue... It just blows my mind how people can misunderstand such a wonderful and fairly well domesticated creature. I mean they've been being domesticated for years, they even have skunk shows for god's sakes.


Probably because of the rabies vaccination thing that was mentioned earlier in the thread - vaccines are only cleared for animals they have been tested on which means in the USA you can only legally vaccinate against rabies in dogs, cats, and ferrets.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Those eyes are gorgeous.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I think Daisy has the most striking eyes of any dog I've seen. I love the yellow-orange color.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

gingerkid said:


> Probably because of the rabies vaccination thing that was mentioned earlier in the thread - vaccines are only cleared for animals they have been tested on which means in the USA you can only legally vaccinate against rabies in dogs, cats, and ferrets.


Yup. Most skunks will be vaccinated using (I _think_) a ferret vaccine. But if the skunk bites, they are PTS and tested for rabies. 

I think that more research needs to be done on rabies vaccination for common exotic pets but that's just me.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I just think there is too much margin for abuse when it comes to selling and breeding wild animals as pets, because the irresponsible people far outnumber the responsible people. 

I also think keeping a wolf or coyote or a hybrid is the same as keeping a big cat or a bear (which is legal in my state ... Unfortunately, as well as breeding them. People can keep wolves and the like here too)... The animal is WILD it doesn't matter if the are "a little" domesticated thy are still wild and I don't think it's right to keep them as pets. It takes generations upon generations to make an animal domesticated and even some "domestic" animals like horses can still be quite dangerous in the wrong situation.


----------



## MaDeuce (Sep 5, 2013)

Wolfs and Dogs should not be mixed, period!

There is a huge difference between wild animals and domesticated dogs.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

I beg to differ. 

If you (you being the general you) guys knew more about the exotic community, you would know that the responsible people far out weigh the irresponsible people. :/ There aren't many breeders of true wolfdogs (of any content- high, mid, or low) which leaves more room for scams. But, IMO, if you look on CL, there are plenty of scams for regular dogs too. Just because some people are irresponsible doesn't mean the whole community is crap. 

Maduce, there isn't that big of difference between wolves and dogs, genetically anyhow. Behavior is quite similar also. Their needs vary. Low content wolfdogs can often live lives as a dog would. Mids will need an enclosure (large! And not live an average yard, must be dig proof and jump proof- like for a husky) for when you aren't home but can still probably be walked and hung out with in the house. High contents will need to be in an enclosure for most of the time but they still enjoy their owners.


----------

